# Are there any artists who draw people without reference?



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

As in getting the correct proportions and anatomy. I know a lot of artists use reference pictures, (including myself.)

Sometimes I don't use reference pictures because I can remember some basic proportions.

I suppose drawing a figure without reference would take a long time, from years of practice and muscle memory.

Can anybody here draw a realistic looking person from their head? Everytime I do it turns out a little strange. I'm not there yet.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I have a basic understanding of proportion and anatomy, and could draw a realistic enough figure in a very basic pose.

With foreshortening, I'd likely mess up more and need a reference. If it was a compelling pose, I'd likely need a reference. 

You can absolutely memorize proportion and draw realistic figures--I want to say there's some ratio to head--a body is generally 8 heads high, it's made up of some general shapes that you can memorize and create. 

But if you are going to get into really specific things that make a face individual, a reference is helpful--as well as if you are trying to do a special lighting.

If you want to memorize anatomy, try keeping a sketch book and then drawing idk...dozens of thumbnail sized sketches from references, of the basic skeleton form. If you draw from reference enough--you will start picking up proportions faster--and that way you won't be bogged down with details, because you are ONLY drawing the underlying form and the pose.

This is what my art professor had us do in the beginning of life drawing class.

It still turns out strange for me as well, because I haven't been practicing. But it's not hard to practice--just focus on the very basic form (the underlying shapes or the skeleton) and do a lot of thumbnails of people in action poses. You can even pause a show or music video. I remember using this particular video for some of my assignment.






Then later you can learn about basic muscle groups. Imo the back is the hardest, even with reference for me.

And tbh I don't always get correct proportions and anatomy even when I draw with a reference.


----------



## WickerDeer (Aug 1, 2012)

I think a lot of animators are really good at it though.


----------



## SgtPepper (Nov 22, 2016)

Use the reference. I'm an art major, the bigs all referenced the shit out of everything.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

I did so this morning.  As @WickerDeer said, for basic poses I can pull it off but for complicated compositions where I'm looking for a high level of realism, I prefer a reference. Without using references, the drawings come out stylized to some degree (which isn't always bad, depending on the goal).

If you want to get better at drawing figures without references, I'd highly recommend rapid-fire figure drawing exercises, where you must capture a pose quickly (30 - 90 sec) by observation. After doing this hundreds of times, you can capture the essence of poses in the minds-eye a little easier. (At least, that is why many figure drawing classes assign these types of exercises.) There are some good websites for figure drawing online, like Figurosity:

Quick poses, a timed drawing tool. - Figurosity

Also, going out in public where people are constantly moving is effective training, and probably a bit more rigorous because it is life drawing rather than from photos.


----------



## 497882 (Nov 6, 2017)

Eren Jaegerbomb said:


> As in getting the correct proportions and anatomy. I know a lot of artists use reference pictures, (including myself.)
> 
> Sometimes I don't use reference pictures because I can remember some basic proportions.
> 
> ...


You mean draw from memory? Generally I draw most things from an image in head. What is actually a challenge is figuring out shadow and shadow coloring as that requires perspective and it's hard to learn. I use to be good at matching what colors would fit a shadow and where the shadow came from but that's when I use to draw constantly. I have not drawn in over a year


----------



## snowflakedustonmyeyes (Dec 31, 2021)

I'm a fiartist which usually come from things tht you can't personally use a reference for drawing realistic is not my favorite but I find tht I can draw hands easily I find hands to hold stories so if I feel enough emotion it flows without reference however when I paint or draw my dreams thts all in my head I don't know how to describe my style but it's sortof a mixture so sadly I don't know if I'll be much help Iwill say this the best artists in this world are the ones who find their own way it is all good to practice a skill but an artist identity is everything I wouldn't be too hard on yourself you will Excell as long as you do not force it
But it depends on what type of artist you are if you are realistic then I can see why reference may be the preferred
I personally operate from my mind and can somehow put it onto paper without reference I hv a photographic memory so it isn't difficult for me 

But if you wish to get better I would practice looking at a show pay attention to the movement the eyes fix the image in your head and practice draw one part at a time 
Remember feel 
Never force best luck
talent it cannot be earned I feel tht real art is something tht cannot be taught because it isfeel


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

This is the best I can do without reference. On my phone at least with my finger.
I'll get an iPad with a stylus... One day...

























Eren I drew a few years ago was a reference picture:









I have done a few pictures of real people too but don't have the pics on my phone.


----------



## snowflakedustonmyeyes (Dec 31, 2021)

Dude awesome nice work
see I know my style really diff but I draw my dreams


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

snowflakedustonmyeyes said:


> Dude awesome nice work
> see I know my style really diff but I draw my dreams


Thanks. But.
You draw your dreams?

Did you post a picture or you're just mentioning it?


----------

